# What kind of diamond is this?



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

please help ID him guys. its the same fish in all pix.
i know he's a diamond rhom but what color. thanks!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Doesnt really look like a diamond to me.

But if you wanna put a label on it, gold?


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

Rhomb are Rhomb It's really doesn't matter what color is it. You can called it Diamond, black diamond, blue, etc...however you want. But the fact is it a Rhomb.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i find that black diamond dont realy get there color till there atleast 6-7 inchs long... so as long as hes in poke a dots its hard to tell


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Yes to everone who keeps saying a rhom is a rhom. Thats not the question, he knows its a rhom hes asking what varient it is not if its a rhom. I would say it looks like a gold dimand rhom. Just like there are diffent vairents of eigmanni it doesnt change the fact thats its a eigmanni but there are differnt varients.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

~IronMonkey~ said:


> Rhomb are Rhomb It's really doesn't matter what color is it. You can called it Diamond, black diamond, blue, etc...however you want. But the fact is it a Rhomb.


He didnt ask what kind ogf rhom he had. He knows its a rhom. He only wants to know what varient it is.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

a-ronn said:


> He didnt ask what kind ogf rhom he had. He knows its a rhom. He only wants to know what varient it is.


The only way to determine what variant it is would be to know which river location it was collected from. Unless that is known he can call it whatever he wants based on how it looks.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Damn i forgot about locality


----------



## serra_keeper (Jun 12, 2007)

i dunno where the rhom is from so i guess itll just be a diamond rhom..:laugh: 
thanks for all the input!



rocker said:


> Rhomb are Rhomb It's really doesn't matter what color is it. You can called it Diamond, black diamond, blue, etc...however you want. But the fact is it a Rhomb.


*He didnt ask what kind of rhom he had. He knows its a rhom. He only wants to know what varient it is.*
[/quote]








exactly!


----------

